

Here’s how to meet a VC (hint: not by paying to pitch) - swombat
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2009/10/21/heres-how-to-meet-a-vc-hint-not-by-paying-to-pitch

======
_joanna
Ah, the power of your social network. I think a lot of young entrepreneurs
don't realize this and think that with hard work and a good idea alone they
can make it. While these are essential, the need to meet and establish
meaningful connections is one of the main reasons why groups like YC exist.
Connections breed more connections. Invest in your social network more than
updating your linked-in profile and collecting business cards.

